# Balaguer Guitars - xiphos shape "Tartarus"



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

Well well well.
How sweet is this going to be? Snooze you lose Ibanez


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

Model is now on the Balaguer virtual guitar builder too so have fun.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh God... DAMN!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

Needs a more pointy headstock, but other than that, looks cool. 

EDIT: You know what, looking at it in the builder, the "modern" option for the headstock works pretty good. Well done, Joe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

This editor is dangerous.


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This editor is dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 74035


Holy shit thats perfection


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 31, 2019)

oh shit


----------



## sleewell (Oct 31, 2019)

Thrashtastic


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 31, 2019)

GOOD LORD YES


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

Im loving the pickguard too. Im going to need to speak to Joe and see if he can make me one


----------



## Winspear (Oct 31, 2019)

28.5 7 string...yes....


----------



## Winspear (Oct 31, 2019)

I keep telling myself I'll build gear instead of buying, but it's a problem when it would cost me more to do it myself


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

Winspear said:


> I keep telling myself I'll build gear instead of buying, but it's a problem when it would cost me more to do it myself


Yeah thats exactly it bro

I was going to do the same with my swirl xiphos build but blank body - plus swirl and hardware cost more than finding a used xiphos plus swirl and hardware so i went latter.

I think Balaguer is going to do well on these


----------



## Winspear (Oct 31, 2019)

Definitely. It might just be my circle but there is so much demand for Xs these days


----------



## cardinal (Oct 31, 2019)

Balaguer please 8 strings...

Looks really cool.


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Balaguer please 8 strings...
> 
> Looks really cool.


Will shoot him a message


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 31, 2019)

I need them.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Oct 31, 2019)

Pointy headstock with binding would be an improvement, but everything else is pretty rad.


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## narad (Oct 31, 2019)

WiseSplinter said:


> Pointy headstock with binding would be an improvement, but everything else is pretty rad.
> View attachment 74037



Now *that* I can get behind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

I need to stop.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 31, 2019)

HNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## WiseSplinter (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah i need to get back to work...


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

Hahahaha this is amazing


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 31, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I need to stop.
> 
> View attachment 74039



give it a wenge neck/fretboard and thats pretty much the theme of an X Im building myself atm


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 31, 2019)

Children of Bodom ready





Or a Necrophagist revival


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Children of Bodom ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of those are so cool. I would probably lean towards the white but damn.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 31, 2019)

That’s pretty sick, I like the shapes they’ve been doing lately.


----------



## R34CH (Oct 31, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I need to stop.



Please don't.


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 31, 2019)

Whoa.... I'm not the customer for this but I know this will make a LOT of people happy. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 31, 2019)

Man, these are the sort of things I would've got Ibanez to build me a few years ago had I continued being a touring musician...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 31, 2019)

White binding just classes it up


----------



## R34CH (Oct 31, 2019)

Making a Xiphos-esque shape available in addition to the instant gratification of an online guitar builder is literally the best and worst thing Balaguer could do to SSO.

Keep posting those mock ups guys


----------



## oracles (Oct 31, 2019)

Not sold on the headstock, would've really liked to see something pointer/more modern, the vintage-esque headstock against the modern X shape body just looks...off. 

Either way, glad to see more X shapes being made available


----------



## Viginez (Oct 31, 2019)

not liking the headstocks at all


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Oct 31, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Needs a more pointy headstock, but other than that, looks cool.
> 
> EDIT: You know what, looking at it in the builder, the "modern" option for the headstock works pretty good. Well done, Joe.



Thank ya sir! I’d be open to designing a slightly more modern headstock shape for this model. What do you guys think?


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 31, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Thank ya sir! I’d be open to designing a slightly more modern headstock shape for this model. What do you guys think?


I think you need a pointier headstock for all of your models IMO. The current headstocks are too limiting to customers.


----------



## AC.Lin (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah the headstocks are really "meh". Not pointy enough.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 31, 2019)

my wallet would be so upset.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 31, 2019)

lewis said:


> Both of those are so cool. I would probably lean towards the white but damn.



I built this with a reverse headstock, two EMG 81’s and big block inlays. 

Had to stop right then and there. Hooooo-weeeee that was dangerous. 

I also didn’t know there was a Ferrari red. Sheeeeeit. Might fuck around and sell a kidney.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 31, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Thank ya sir! I’d be open to designing a slightly more modern headstock shape for this model. What do you guys think?


Yeah this model definitely needs a pointier headstock option.


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I built this with a reverse headstock, two EMG 81’s and big block inlays.
> 
> Had to stop right then and there. Hooooo-weeeee that was dangerous.
> 
> I also didn’t know there was a Ferrari red. Sheeeeeit. Might fuck around and sell a kidney.



Do it!!!!!
Kidney less aint all bad right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Thank ya sir! I’d be open to designing a slightly more modern headstock shape for this model. What do you guys think?



Like I said, I kinda take back what I said. If you look, the tip of the modern headstock is almost identical to the the little "nub" upper horn of the guitar. 




If you are set on a new headstock, maybe take more cues from the longer, pointer bottom horn.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Oct 31, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like I said, I kinda take back what I said. If you look, the tip of the modern headstock is almost identical to the the little "nub" upper horn of the guitar.
> 
> View attachment 74060
> 
> ...



IMO I think my “Modern” headstock shape definitely fits with the model. I’m open to designing something specific for the Tartarus but I feel like it isn’t 100% needed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> IMO I think my “Modern” headstock shape definitely fits with the model. I’m open to designing something specific for the Tartarus but I feel like it isn’t 100% needed.



I agree. 

Really, I like the headstock on all of these.

Except that psychopath who did the 4x3 stocks.


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 31, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> IMO I think my “Modern” headstock shape definitely fits with the model. I’m open to designing something specific for the Tartarus but I feel like it isn’t 100% needed.


It for sure works, especially with how Max pointed out the similarities with the horn and headstock. Still, I think it could be better though. You have to remember that the demographic for this guitar want pointy parts all over the guitar and the headstock kills that for them.


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

Also 2d renders on software do not do the headstock shapes justice.

Gurantee if we saw any of these mockups in real world photos - the headstocks would look bad ass (im talking specifically the moderns. The 4x3 simply wont haha)


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

Those look killer IRL.


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm liking the pickguard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> I'm liking the pickguard.



I definitely dig it more in the real images.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> View attachment 74074
> View attachment 74075


Exactly as i expected - the real pics look quality with the headstock.

Also PLEASE tell me those pickguards worj on Ibanez sized bodies too. I would love one of those on my 2nd xiphos project haha (would order one of yours instead but i had already gathered parts etc for it including a neck  )


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Oct 31, 2019)

lewis said:


> Exactly as i expected - the real pics look quality with the headstock.
> 
> Also PLEASE tell me those pickguards worj on Ibanez sized bodies too. I would love one of those on my 2nd xiphos project haha (would order one of yours instead but i had already gathered parts etc for it including a neck  )



Nah it won’t since this model has cutaways at different angles and dimensions, etc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 31, 2019)

pointy guitars need pointy headstocks yo


----------



## Edika (Oct 31, 2019)

Just read the rest of the replies and the ones by Joe himself. The real examples shows that the modern can work better than the online builder but it still needs to be more pointy in my opinion. Don't get me wrong it's a really nice headstock design but this model needs something more extreme. 

The shape is great though and hopefully it will be a success!


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Oct 31, 2019)

I spent forever fiddling with the editor last night, making seven strings and such.


----------



## Edika (Oct 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> pointy guitars need pointy headstocks yo



Now this looks so much better and it looked fine with the modern headstock! I mean this could actually push me over the edge and order one!


----------



## xzacx (Oct 31, 2019)

The fact that you can do a 24.75"-25.5" multi-scale 7 on this might be enough to get me to order one.


----------



## Viginez (Oct 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> pointy guitars need pointy headstocks yo


man, that's cool as hell (the original would work better on a stealth or similar)


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Nah it won’t since this model has cutaways at different angles and dimensions, etc.


Thats pretty radl i guess because its a totally unique shape to you guys in that case.

Its cool i could get some trace paper and hand draw my own unique shape


----------



## NickLAudio (Oct 31, 2019)

These all look sick!


----------



## trem licking (Oct 31, 2019)

these... really make me want a pointy guitar now. 8 strings with floyd option please


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 31, 2019)

Just remove the headstock altogether and make that end a spear. Maximum pointyness AND headless. There now I’ve SSO’d it.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 31, 2019)

Well Joe has made this quite a fun day on the Internet. These look fantastic and I would love to be able to have one of these.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 31, 2019)

May I ?
Designing it makes me think : Where's my Washburn N7 ?


----------



## TedEH (Oct 31, 2019)

I don't like the pickguards.... but everything else....


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 31, 2019)

That multiscale seven...


----------



## Sleazy_D (Oct 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> pointy guitars need pointy headstocks yo


Thats what im talkin' bout


----------



## ikarus (Oct 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> pointy guitars need pointy headstocks yo



SO MUCH THIS!!!


----------



## lurè (Oct 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> pointy guitars need pointy headstocks yo



Yas


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 31, 2019)

Edika said:


> Now this looks so much better and it looked fine with the modern headstock! I mean this could actually push me over the edge and order one!





Viginez said:


> man, that's cool as hell (the original would work better on a stealth or similar)





Sleazy_D said:


> Thats what im talkin' bout





ikarus said:


> SO MUCH THIS!!!


Wow, I wasn't expecting this positive of a response to my half assed photoshop skills 
I barely tweaked the headstock design tbh. I just shaved a bit of the top fin down and lopped off that rounded bit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Wow, I wasn't expecting this positive of a response to my half assed photoshop skills
> I barely tweaked the headstock design tbh. I just shaved a bit of the top fin down and lopped off that rounded bit.



You still gotta send that shit to Joe and see if he'd be willing to do it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 31, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You still gotta send that shit to Joe and see if he'd be willing to do it.


yo @JoeGuitar717 SSO demands a pointy headstock. Feel free to use this one


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 31, 2019)

Do they still not offer jumbo frets? Iirc they only use medium fretwire.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Oct 31, 2019)

Vegetta said:


> Do they still not offer jumbo frets? Iirc they only use medium fretwire.



We use stainless steel medium jumbo fretwire because we found most people dig it. Decided against stocking multiple sizes.


----------



## oracles (Oct 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yo @JoeGuitar717 SSO demands a pointy headstock. Feel free to use this one



These headstocks are 1000x better


----------



## budda (Oct 31, 2019)

Damn Joe, good stuff.


----------



## Deep Blue (Oct 31, 2019)

Can't wait to see some more configurations of these IRL.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 1, 2019)

@JoeGuitar717 you might want to check the online builder. I think there’s a bug, because no matter what I do I can’t get the 8th string to show up. 

Sincerely yours,
Hollowway




and I’ll take a Dark Matter 8 with Floyd, while you’re building these!


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 1, 2019)

Fine, I did one


----------



## couverdure (Nov 1, 2019)

I made one that's as close to Kasumi's Random Star, even with the light-up inlays that the most expensive model has.


----------



## Crundles (Nov 1, 2019)

I love star shapes.

I used to regard them as "edgy", but then people here kept posting how comfortable they were in classical position. At that point I was absolutely sick of my carve top superstrat Schecter when it came to classical, since it kept sliding and cutting off the circulation in my picking hand, so I took a friend's BC Rich Stealth for a try.

Then I traded the Schecter for the BC Rich cuz I loved it so much.

Anyways

We still posting mockups?




Also to add my "can absolutely not afford it but" two cents, I really wish there was a metallic pink. Or a straight-up pink sparkle. I don't mind the headstock, I think it looks pretty cool when it colour-matches the hardware and fretboard.

Pink


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 1, 2019)

I love the current modern headstock he has. I don’t really want a pointy headstock. It looks more 80’s this way which is why I want a loud pointy shape to begin with. Just my $0.02.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I love the current modern headstock he has. I don’t really want a pointy headstock. It looks more 80’s this way which is why I want a loud pointy shape to begin with. Just my $0.02.


*sharpens pitchfork menacingly* Leave this place heathen.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 1, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> *sharpens pitchfork menacingly* Leave this place heathen.



Look here young blood, I have been in the BCR thread demanding IRONBIRDS for years. So don’t pretend like I don’t love some sharp shit. I’m just saying I think the current modern headstock with the black color offset option looks good. Especially when you look at the real photos that have been uploaded and see that the points aren’t quite as pointy as a Jackson warrior. They have just SLIGHTLY more rounded edges. Which look very nice with the modern headstock images we’re seeing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Look here young blood, I have been in the BCR thread demanding IRONBIRDS for years. So don’t pretend like I don’t love some sharp shit. I’m just saying I think the current modern headstock with the black color offset option looks good. Especially when you look at the real photos that have been uploaded and see that the points aren’t quite as pointy as a Jackson warrior. They have just SLIGHTLY more rounded edges. Which look very nice with the modern headstock images we’re seeing.


 Pointy bodies deserve equally pointy headstocks. You know it to be true.

From what I've seen just in this thread/across SSO/other metal guitar groups, the nonpointy headstock is the one thing people seem to consistently dislike.


----------



## Soya (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm usually not on board with the point, but I have to say I'm into this.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 1, 2019)

I like this thing.


----------



## lewis (Nov 2, 2019)

I cant wait to see ibanez's panicked, rushed out Xiphos model when these take off

They frustrate me. Let this shape ror into oblivion and i just know they will pump out a half hearted one quickly if plenty of these grt released into the wild like i expect.

Also re. Headstocks - i think either work well BUT i agree with @Mathemagician . The nod to the 80s with the non pointy headstock works for me


----------



## Xaios (Nov 2, 2019)

Mmm, why hello there. 






lewis said:


> I cant wait to see ibanez's panicked, rushed out Xiphos model when these take off
> 
> They frustrate me. Let this shape ror into oblivion and i just know they will pump out a half hearted one quickly if plenty of these grt released into the wild like i expect.


I'm not saying that won't happen, but until it does, all you did was just invent a hypothetical scenario in which _you presume_ that Ibanez will do something and then got mad at them for doing it.

Chill out man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2019)

lewis said:


> I cant wait to see ibanez's panicked, rushed out Xiphos model when these take off
> 
> They frustrate me. Let this shape ror into oblivion and i just know they will pump out a half hearted one quickly if plenty of these grt released into the wild like i expect.
> 
> Also re. Headstocks - i think either work well BUT i agree with @Mathemagician . The nod to the 80s with the non pointy headstock works for me



Eh, Jackson has half a dozen Warriors available to purchase today, and Ibanez doesn't seem to mind. They even have a 7. 

The appeal here is that it's available to customize, something that Ibanez will never do with a model like this. 

It's fun to dream though.


----------



## lewis (Nov 2, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Mmm, why hello there.
> 
> View attachment 74147
> 
> ...



I aint mad. Ive got my custom xiphos.


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 2, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This editor is dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 74035



Carpenter... is that you?


----------



## Xaios (Nov 2, 2019)

lewis said:


> I aint mad. Ive got my custom xiphos.


Fine, mad or not, you still made a point of stating that "they frustrate me" because of a scenario you not only invented in your mind, but also seem so certain will play out just as you've imagined that you reacted to it as if it had already happened. Not only is that response both kneejerk and clearly born of spite ("Snooze you lose Ibanez." Really? ), but it's based on a flawed premise.

First, it's based on the assumption ("_*when*_ these take off" are the words you used) that these models will be more than a flash-in-the-pan for Balaguer, which is not a certainty. Second, even if this became one of Balaguer's best selling models, Ibanez knows that the perceived success of a model in the semi-custom market doesn't necessarily a) represent nearly enough demand for mass market viability, or b) even correlate _at all_ to mass market demand. After all, they _did_ bring it to mass market both in broadly appealing (at least as much as possible for such a niche instrument) and even specialized (27 fret variant) configurations at affordable price points, and it simply didn't sell well enough to warrant continued production despite being well received by lots of people on this very site at the time.

That's actually a fate that many guitars which have been lauded here upon release have met. They release them, people here swoon over them (not necessarily without reservation, but still maintaining a very positive overall view), and then nobody actually buys them, such as with the JEM7V7, RG1527M and, of course, the Xiphos. Heck, it is _entirely_ possible that the same thing will happen here, and that hardly anyone who sings its praises in this thread actually pulls the trigger. Meanwhile, there's also other models which people here have broadly panned when they were released that are still around, such as the Majesty ("What the hell is that, a shovel stapled to a toilet seat?") and the Chris Broderick signature ("It looks like something that a Soloist gave birth to after being fucked by Gumby.").


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 2, 2019)

Some pretty decent options there. Won't buy but the generator is nice.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 2, 2019)

reverse headstock or die


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 2, 2019)

I still pine over the Xiphos and regret selling my XPT700 back in the day. Even though, between the beefy neck (I have bitch mittens where my hands should be) and the terrible cheap Edge bridge it really wasn't up to my overly pretentious guitar snobbery desires. 

And while I'm definitely in the, "Saving up to buy a house so not going to buy one," camp does anyone know what the quality is on Balaguer in the flesh?


----------



## manu80 (Nov 2, 2019)

Stealth and efficient for me 
wish i could have a binding around the headstock ! Still the HS shape doesn't match the rest so far.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 2, 2019)

This is awesome, and I love the new model, even w/ current headstock, although a pointy one would be dope. Oh, and kudos for the builder, highly addictive .

The real issues for me:
1. Wait time 5-6 months is really a long time.
2. No extra jumbo (0.118") or even jumbo (0.110") SS frets is not acceptable imho at this price point. It might have been ok for the initial customer base but I don't think your typical SSO player will tolerate anything less than jumbo, sorry.

*EDIT:* These ones I find irresistible!


----------



## narad (Nov 2, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like I said, I kinda take back what I said. If you look, the tip of the modern headstock is almost identical to the the little "nub" upper horn of the guitar.
> 
> View attachment 74060
> 
> ...



The comparison of these points is exactly what I'd fix though. The more I look at the pointy version photoshop, it's too rigid and blocky. The body design is dominated by straight lines, but has plenty of curves, and that has none. In comparison to the original headstock, nothing on the body has a "round" quality comparable to the ball-ish end of that headstock. If the radius of the rounding on the headstock was sharper (where you circled), to undo the "ball"-ish Fender-esque quality, I think it'd look way better with the body.


----------



## Vyn (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm going to go out on a limb here, I think it looks awful IMO without the reverse Ibanez headstock (which obviously the builder isn't going to do because CP). Kudos for another X shape being available and a customised one at that, it's just not right.


----------



## Aliascent (Nov 4, 2019)

Knightbrolaire is on to something with his pointy headstock design. The modern kinda works but it really needs something more pointy.


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 4, 2019)

Eat your heart out ibanez


----------



## lewis (Nov 4, 2019)

CapinCripes said:


> Eat your heart out ibanez



Ooh liking the single coil neck and for Maple.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 4, 2019)

so many options I don't know what's good any more...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 4, 2019)

This like all customs gives me Decision Paralysis


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 4, 2019)

Yup, I'm gonna have to end up getting one at some point.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Nov 4, 2019)

So I was working on something over the weekend for you guys. I think you'll dig it....

Should be able to show you soon


----------



## bassplayer8 (Nov 4, 2019)

Obligatory black on black metal machine.





This is a total copy of the Mike Shannon warrior Kyle from Vitriol uses which ive been obsessed with.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 4, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> So I was working on something over the weekend for you guys. I think you'll dig it....
> 
> Should be able to show you soon


plz be pointy headstock


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 4, 2019)

I want it to be an even ROUNDER almost Gumby level Xiphos. With a banana headstock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 4, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I want it to be an even ROUNDER almost Gumby level Xiphos. With a banana headstock.


----------



## xzacx (Nov 4, 2019)

narad said:


> The comparison of these points is exactly what I'd fix though. The more I look at the pointy version photoshop, it's too rigid and blocky. The body design is dominated by straight lines, but has plenty of curves, and that has none. In comparison to the original headstock, nothing on the body has a "round" quality comparable to the ball-ish end of that headstock. If the radius of the rounding on the headstock was sharper (where you circled), to undo the "ball"-ish Fender-esque quality, I think it'd look way better with the body.



Is this how you were thinking? Small change, but if it was up to me, I'd do something like this. (top=before, bottom=after)


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 4, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


>



The Office fan club would have also accepted “I hate all the things you choose to be.”

But if we’re from “The New Girl” then I’m Schmidt and you’re Nick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 4, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Is this how you were thinking? Small change, but if it was up to me, I'd do something like this. (top=before, bottom=after)


I dig that. Still has the same kind of vibe as the original, but more aggressive feeling.
Here's a quick one I did. I slightly tweaked the tip and shaved a little more off the top.


----------



## trem licking (Nov 4, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I dig that. Still has the same kind of vibe as the original, but more aggressive feeling.
> Here's a quick one I did. I slightly tweaked the tip and shaved a little more off the top.


this is sweet


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 4, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Is this how you were thinking? Small change, but if it was up to me, I'd do something like this. (top=before, bottom=after)



This is a nice compromise. I like this.


----------



## narad (Nov 4, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Is this how you were thinking? Small change, but if it was up to me, I'd do something like this. (top=before, bottom=after)



Helll yea. That's something I could buy without feeling like there's a mismatch in the body/HS. I'd probably have flattened it out a bit more so line/angle on the upper horn is mostly reproduced on the headstock, but I don't know if that'd be any better when you step back and look at the whole thing.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 4, 2019)

sooooo we gonna get some bans going for that dude that posted the 3+4 headstock or what?


----------



## drmosh (Nov 4, 2019)

I'll take one with an evertune


----------



## WiseSplinter (Nov 5, 2019)

GenghisCoyne said:


> sooooo we gonna get some bans going for that dude that posted the 3+4 headstock or what?



 lol

In my defence I _did_ post a reverse headstock mockup on the first page.
But lets be honest, it really does look better with the 3+4 because of the binding alone. The unbound inline stock is ... not ugly, its fine I guess.

.... I'm about to get flamed aren't I?


----------



## Sleazy_D (Nov 6, 2019)

Super pointy reversed head or don’t bother


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Nov 7, 2019)

The new “Extreme In-line” shape is now available. Yes it comes in Reverse orientation as well, haha.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 7, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> The new “Extreme In-line” shape is now available. Yes it comes in Reverse orientation as well, haha.



Oops, you left off the holes for two of the tuning machines!


----------



## Albake21 (Nov 7, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> The new “Extreme In-line” shape is now available. Yes it comes in Reverse orientation as well, haha.


Well shit.... Now Balaguer just instantly became on my radar. Thank you for listening to the community! How long are the build times for the semi-customs?


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Nov 7, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Well shit.... Now Balaguer just instantly became on my radar. Thank you for listening to the community! How long are the build times for the semi-customs?



We are currently quoting 5-6 months but lately we’ve been hitting 4.


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 7, 2019)

Here's my mockup. God I love seafoam green.


----------



## mystix (Nov 7, 2019)

This is an example of how awesome Joe is because he listens to the community.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 7, 2019)

I guess it's time to actually order one now that there's a legit pointy headstock option 

mmmmm yess


----------



## TedEH (Nov 7, 2019)

I just realized that the tool seems to remember the last configuration you had. I like this. Good job, whoever did that.


----------



## pastanator (Nov 7, 2019)

gold covered pickups would be a cool addition in the future but here's the mockup i made for fun


----------



## StrmRidr (Nov 7, 2019)

Dear god this is amazing. That new headstock shape really brings everything together as well.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 7, 2019)

I like that the headstock left in all the good angles. Nice!


----------



## Deep Blue (Nov 7, 2019)

The new headstock is perfect for this shape.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 7, 2019)

i dig the backwards rounded inline headstock. it reminds me of Terence Hobb's warlocks


----------



## buriedoutback (Nov 7, 2019)

hnnnng!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 7, 2019)

Anyone want one of these in 28.5" like me?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 7, 2019)

Wow, thanks Joe, that was impressive! Now, how easy would it be to allow jumbo or extra jumbo SS frets?


----------



## couverdure (Nov 7, 2019)

I know this isn't the Tartarus but I couldn't resist trying the new headstock shape.


----------



## lewis (Nov 8, 2019)

Damn. New headstock looks amazing.

4 month wait time too? Jesus. Im going to sell of my 2nd xiphos stuff and order one of these instead i think


----------



## Albake21 (Nov 8, 2019)

couverdure said:


> I know this isn't the Tartarus but I couldn't resist trying the new headstock shape.


Fuuuuuck that looks amazing!


----------



## jco5055 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 8, 2019)

Alright guys, I'm really trying to dig the flat top version. Help me over the hump. Show me some awesome flat tops.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 9, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Alright guys, I'm really trying to dig the flat top version. Help me over the hump. Show me some awesome flat tops.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 9, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 74444


----------



## cardinal (Nov 9, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Alright guys, I'm really trying to dig the flat top version. Help me over the hump. Show me some awesome flat tops.



If they'd do 8s, I'd probably go for something like this


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 9, 2019)

Maybe not the natty headstock, but I like the pick guard and stuff.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 9, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> Maybe not the natty headstock, but I like the pick guard and stuff.



I love Fenders, so I guess I always like natural headstock. One of the many reasons I like the Ibanez Apex200 so much.


----------



## Deep Blue (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm imagining this with the Jason Becker coloured pickups and pink knobs.


(Trying to emulate Ryan Knight's green LACS RG, still probably my favourite LACS ever)


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 9, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I love Fenders, so I guess I always like natural headstock. One of the many reasons I like the Ibanez Apex200 so much.



oh yea, I get the appeal for sure, just not my thing on such a “modern” instrument.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2019)

Just noticed the new headstock. Goddamn.

Joe does what Iba-don't.


----------



## XPT707FX (Nov 10, 2019)

This is what I would get if I had the money. Though I would prefer the volume and pickup selector positions to be switched.


----------



## lewis (Nov 10, 2019)

Everyone over here talking about headstock shapes and im over here wanting a multi scale headless xiphos shape hahah


----------



## Deep Blue (Nov 10, 2019)

lewis said:


> Everyone over here talking about headstock shapes and im over here wanting a multi scale headless xiphos shape hahah


That would be sick.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Nov 12, 2019)

I'll probably create a new thread over in the Dealer/Group Buy section, but who here would be interested in a SS.org Tartarus Run?


----------



## lewis (Nov 12, 2019)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> I'll probably create a new thread over in the Dealer/Group Buy section, but who here would be interested in a SS.org Tartarus Run?


Would need some more info but yeah possibly bro 

Presume there is international shipping available?


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Nov 12, 2019)

Tartarus Run:

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...T6bUXEL_qSaLSB_GeXTE5_BRSEbyFO9S0yJ3q9pmcjbtQ


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 12, 2020)

Anyone get a Tarturus or order one yet?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 12, 2020)

The906 said:


> Anyone get a Tarturus or order one yet?


I ordered one back in november.


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Feb 13, 2020)

Goddamn. I prefer the look of a flat top but I guess the beveled one would be much more comfortable...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 21, 2020)

oh look it's a pile of wood


----------



## lewis (Mar 24, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh look it's a pile of wood



Hmnnggggg


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 7, 2020)

starting to look like a guitar


----------



## Nicki (Apr 7, 2020)

Oh heaves, yes!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Apr 9, 2020)

This builder is awesome. Dying to order either of these two but I've never played a Balaguer and that makes me hesitant. I'm a big fan of Mayones Duvell for 7 strings. Wondering how these might compare. GAS is really kicking in...


----------



## Glades (Apr 10, 2020)

Balaguer 1



__ Glades
__ Apr 10, 2020






This one screams Necrophagist / Death


----------



## Glades (Apr 10, 2020)

Balaguer 3



__ Glades
__ Apr 10, 2020


----------



## Glades (Apr 10, 2020)

This builder is dangerous for my bank account.


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> starting to look like a guitar




SICK Choice with the Maple fretboard against that candy red!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 14, 2020)

just needs final QC and then it's mine.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 14, 2020)

You made good choices @KnightBrolaire


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 14, 2020)

It's nice to finally see that headstock outside of the mockup. It looks fantastic!


----------



## trem licking (Apr 14, 2020)

anyone have/play one of these yet? really thinking of having this as an 8 with floyd but its gonna be a bit pricey and wonder how comfortable it is (i know it's subjective, but neck dive/contours etc etc)


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 14, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> just needs final QC and then it's mine.
> View attachment 79514
> View attachment 79515
> View attachment 79516


Looking really nice.


----------



## lewis (Apr 15, 2020)

@KnightBrolaire dude!!! :O

Your Balaguer and my Green swirled Xiphos in the same picture would be amazing! Shame that can never happen!

It looks stunning bro. Congrats


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Apr 19, 2020)

Been GASing for a spiky guitar for playing Death Metal for a while and was eyeing up those Perle Guitar Star and Xiphos shaped bodies on eBay. By the time I'd source a compatible neck, Lo-Pro and pickups, it would really start to mount up price wise, so I kinda put the idea on hold. Noticed this thread and really liked what I was coming up with on the online builder. Just bit the bullet on a Tartarus...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 19, 2020)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Been GASing for a spiky guitar for playing Death Metal for a while and was eyeing up those Perle Guitar Star and Xiphos shaped bodies on eBay. By the time I'd source a compatible neck, Lo-Pro and pickups, it would really start to mount up price wise, so I kinda put the idea on hold. Noticed this thread and really liked what I was coming up with on the online builder. Just bit the bullet on a Tartarus...
> 
> View attachment 79682


Looks sweet. Good choices on that one! Really digging this shape.


----------



## trem licking (Apr 28, 2020)

Welp... Just ordered one.


----------



## lewis (Apr 28, 2020)

all this business really must show up Ibanez. Why they discontinued their xiphos and other pointy shapes I dont know.

well done Balaguer for seizing on an opportunity to give the people what they want.
Its awesome we are going to see more and more of these shaped guitars in the wild.

@trem licking congrats dude!
Cant wait to start seeing progress pictures of your build


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Apr 28, 2020)

trem licking said:


> Welp... Just ordered one.


Come on.... Post it. 

There's a new yellow colour that looks awesome.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 28, 2020)

lewis said:


> all this business really must show up Ibanez. Why they discontinued their xiphos and other pointy shapes I dont know.



Well, it may not be as simple as that. People have have stopped buying that shape from IBANEZ. IBANEZ shoppers bought other things. it seems as though while the shapes might sell elsewhere, it could be because the people who wanted that shape didn't necessarily want it from Ibanez. Like...if Gretch started offering Fishman Fluence pickups..is that something that would sell as well as it does for other brands? Maybe at first due to pent-up demand, but probably not long-term.

Or is Balaguer's sales on this shape only because a handfull of people who would have bought it from Ibanez are buying it from Balaguer...but once that pent-up demand is fulfilled, will there be enough sustained sales to keep it in the lineup? Maybe. We'll see!

Not to shit on this model's thread, but has anybody seen the recent Gear Gods videos with an order and unboxing of a Balaguer (I know this is a xiphos shape thread, but I didn't see a "general Belaguer discussion thread"...if there is one, i'd hapilly move the conversation over there)?


----------



## Viginez (Apr 28, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Well, it may not be as simple as that. People have have stopped buying that shape from IBANEZ


you forget this guitar was heavily promoted by/with necrophagist. once they were gone, there was no big demand (and for ibanez to care)


----------



## trem licking (Apr 28, 2020)

thar she blows... 27" scale, mahogany body with maple neck through, pair of truenobuckers, gonna request a coil split on the volume pot. should be good for a shred or 2, heh. current 15% off pushed me over the edge


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 28, 2020)

trem licking said:


> View attachment 80021
> 
> thar she blows... 27" scale, mahogany body with maple neck through, pair of truenobuckers, gonna request a coil split on the volume pot. should be good for a shred or 2, heh. current 15% off pushed me over the edge


Is there a pickup selector?


----------



## lewis (Apr 28, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Is there a pickup selector?


its there. Bottom right body spike. Blade switch hidden inside the burl or whatever


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Apr 28, 2020)

I have to say that I’m still holding out for the right XPT700 from Ibanez. I love this shape but it would have to be almost an ornament, as I’m not sure I’d like playing a guitar this shape.

Massive kudos to Balaguer for taking this shape and offering it as a custom!!!


----------



## trem licking (Apr 28, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Is there a pickup selector?


yup, 3 way switch on the bottom


----------



## Vyn (Apr 28, 2020)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I have to say that I’m still holding out for the right XPT700 from Ibanez. I love this shape but it would have to be almost an ornament, as I’m not sure I’d like playing a guitar this shape.
> 
> Massive kudos to Balaguer for taking this shape and offering it as a custom!!!



If you can find one of the 2015 Iron Label ones (which are rare and stupidly priced as such), they are pretty much perfection. I can even live with it having the wrong bridge:


----------



## lewis (Apr 28, 2020)

Vyn said:


> If you can find one of the 2015 Iron Label ones (which are rare and stupidly priced as such), they are pretty much perfection. I can even live with it having the wrong bridge:



Pretty sure I recall them being a USA exclusive?

I certainly never remember seeing them hit UK shores (where he and I live)


----------



## Vyn (Apr 28, 2020)

lewis said:


> Pretty sure I recall them being a USA exclusive?
> 
> I certainly never remember seeing them hit UK shores (where he and I live)



Released in Japan/USA, available for 2015 only in small numbers


----------



## Metropolis (Apr 28, 2020)

lewis said:


> all this business really must show up Ibanez. Why they discontinued their xiphos and other pointy shapes I dont know.
> 
> well done Balaguer for seizing on an opportunity to give the people what they want.
> Its awesome we are going to see more and more of these shaped guitars in the wild.
> ...



17 year old me wanted an Ibanez back in 2007 or so, and my first Ibanez was XPT700.

'

Which is weird because afterwards every Ibanez I have bought was RG/RGA/RGD. Shame that X-series didn't really sell much or at all.. sort of low key would want one again for a death metal axe. 

Woot, @p0ke do you still have one? 27 fret version with mini humbucker in the neck were next level of badassery.
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-27-fret-xiphos-content.305548/


----------



## Merrekof (Apr 29, 2020)

lewis said:


> Pretty sure I recall them being a USA exclusive?
> 
> I certainly never remember seeing them hit UK shores (where he and I live)


Yep, I don't even recall that Iron Label Xiphos ever coming out.
Same with 7-string FR models, they never seem to get in European stores.

As for the: "why did Ibanez stop making those"
Could it be that the sales volume was too low for Ibanez to keep making those? Since Balaguer is offering customs, they don't have to make a bunch of those to make the model worthwile.


----------



## p0ke (Apr 29, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> Woot, @p0ke do you still have one? 27 fret version with mini humbucker in the neck were next level of badassery.
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-27-fret-xiphos-content.305548/



Yeah, I still have it, exactly the version with 27 frets and a mini humbucker (air norton S as far as I remember) in the neck position. The guitar is pretty near perfect, the only issue being the slight neck heaviness that I haven't bothered fixing. I'm really disappointed that Ibanez apparently has discontinued the shape!


----------



## Aliascent (Apr 29, 2020)

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I still have it, exactly the version with 27 frets and a mini humbucker (air norton S as far as I remember) in the neck position. The guitar is pretty near perfect, the only issue being the slight neck heaviness that I haven't bothered fixing. I'm really disappointed that Ibanez apparently has discontinued the shape!



The funny thing is that you can still find that exact guitar as a NOS, depending on where you live. Tempted to grab one.


----------



## Metropolis (Apr 29, 2020)

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I still have it, exactly the version with 27 frets and a mini humbucker (air norton S as far as I remember) in the neck position. The guitar is pretty near perfect, the only issue being the slight neck heaviness that I haven't bothered fixing. I'm really disappointed that Ibanez apparently has discontinued the shape!



Nice, how much? 

My XPT700 was neck heavy too and I never fixed it. I traded it for RGR321 and couple of hundred euros.


----------



## manu80 (Apr 29, 2020)

I saw ONE iron lapbel on ebay and it had nicks and dents. Never ever saw one in europe or pre owned etc anywhere...they were perfect
Unicorns exist. Xiphos IR not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah, everyone wants stupid money for their Xiphos, which is silly since they're really nothing special from a build standpoint. Heck, a lot of them were junk. 

I see no reason to go for an overpriced, typically beat, used Xiphos when these Balaguers are so fairly priced and customizable. 

The shape is like 95% the same.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 29, 2020)

good luck finding a xiphos like this boiz.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Apr 30, 2020)

The new yellow colour looks awesome on a Tarty


----------



## mbardu (Apr 30, 2020)

Super nice looki g guitar!
What are your first impressions?
Is there a detailed thread around here about how this brand is in general? Playability and finish wise?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 30, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Super nice looki g guitar!
> What are your first impressions?
> Is there a detailed thread around here about how this brand is in general? Playability and finish wise?


It's a very solid guitar. Came setup really well with pretty low action, no issues on that front. Finish wise it's pretty damn good, not perfect. If I was being extremely nitpicky there's an extremely small chip on the finish near the neck pickup cavity, and a tiny spot of buffing compound left on the headstock (which wiped off). Nothing huge, as it's essentially unnoticeable from a foot away.


----------



## lewis (Apr 30, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's a very solid guitar. Came setup really well with pretty low action, no issues on that front. Finish wise it's pretty damn good, not perfect. If I was being extremely nitpicky there's an extremely small chip on the finish near the neck pickup cavity, and a tiny spot of buffing compound left on the headstock (which wiped off). Nothing huge, as it's essentially unnoticeable from a foot away.


are you going to post a NGD thread with more pics/vid/tone!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 30, 2020)

lewis said:


> are you going to post a NGD thread with more pics/vid/tone!


once I spend more time with it.


----------



## Edika (Apr 30, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> once I spend more time with it.



I'd be interested to also hear your opinion on the Balaguer Feral pickups.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 1, 2020)

Edika said:


> I'd be interested to also hear your opinion on the Balaguer Feral pickups.


how about a demo vid instead?


----------



## mbardu (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to put that together!


----------



## Edika (May 1, 2020)

Sounds really good, The Feral sound clear but full and mean at the same time. No strange mid spikes but that would also depend on the settings. And the Evergreen neck sounded really good in the cleans. As I was listening to the video here I couldn't see the details in the description. They seem like keeper pickups.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (May 1, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> how about a demo vid instead?




Thanks for doing that video, man! Very cool.


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

that guitar is absolutely stunning!

congrats dude.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Jul 29, 2020)

Bump for progress pics


----------



## trem licking (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice! Can't wait for mine... But it's only been a little over 2 months ugh haha


----------



## hazimwood (Aug 24, 2020)

On Order:


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 24, 2020)

What scale did you go with?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Aug 25, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> how about a demo vid instead?



How would you rate this guitar in comparison to say a MIK Schecter or MIJ ESP?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 25, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> How would you rate this guitar in comparison to say a MIK Schecter or MIJ ESP?


 It's better than the MIK schecters I've owned and played. Comparable to the E-IIs I've played (I don't have any experience with MIJ ESPs outside of those).


----------



## hazimwood (Aug 27, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> What scale did you go with?


27"


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 2, 2020)

nvm, can't paste


----------



## hazimwood (Sep 2, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> nvm, can't paste


take a screen shot


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 2, 2020)

Sexy blue and chrome in 28.5".....


----------



## hazimwood (Sep 3, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Sexy blue and chrome in 28.5".....


28.5 is too much for me. I already feel the stretch at 27" . maybe in a multi-scale that would work for me, but I gotta have my floyd.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Sep 3, 2020)

Tartarus is finished. Holy moly


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 3, 2020)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Tartarus is finished. Holy moly



Man, that looks fucking killer without the bevels. Damn.


----------



## RiffRaff (Sep 3, 2020)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Tartarus is finished. Holy moly



Looks incredible dude! 

Love seeing more H/S config guitars!


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Sep 3, 2020)

Reality vs Mockup


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 3, 2020)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Tartarus is finished. Holy moly


That is awesome.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m too lazy to see if he’s posted in here yet, but Devin (Shidaker) has some coming from Balaguer, and dear fucking lord...


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 3, 2020)

I didn’t even realize that was a fade finish at first. That looks so cool!


----------



## philkilla (Sep 3, 2020)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Tartarus is finished. Holy moly



Dude that is sick. Reports of how it performs please.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 4, 2020)

Daaang, now I really want to order a pink 8 Floyd!


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh shit. I made this.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 4, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> View attachment 84604
> 
> 
> Oh shit. I made this.


That, but with a maple board, white binding, 8 strings, and a Floyd.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 4, 2020)

I’ll meet you halfway with that, maple fretboard, floyd rose, 6 string. No binding.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> That, but with a maple board, white binding, 8 strings, and a Floyd.



Sir.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 5, 2020)

I get why we can’t do a veneer on a regular top with a clear finish and no blackburst. I suspect it’s because you’d see the edge of the veneer. But why couldn’t they do a trans top with binding?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Sep 5, 2020)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Tartarus is finished. Holy moly


You suck. 

Now I want one.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Sep 17, 2020)

We finished a few more Tartarus builds, check it out:


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Sep 17, 2020)

Do I spy the beautiful heresy of an 8 string floyd????

I want them ALL


----------



## lewis (Sep 17, 2020)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> We finished a few more Tartarus builds, check it out:


Jesus christ Joe :O

relentlessly good.
I dig all of them but that last one is so metal and stealthy! jesus!

(p.s single coil neck pickup are the shit! +100 points haha) 

Glad to see these doing so well!


----------



## trem licking (Sep 18, 2020)

That top one be mine... Incomingggggg


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Sep 23, 2020)

Tartarus arrived. Case is huge ha. Looks and feels amazing. Haven't had chance to play it properly yet. Needs tuned and setup. Neck feels great. Chunkier than I'm used to, but not uncomfortably so. Finish is awesome, but really hard to capture on a photo, at least with my phone.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 23, 2020)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Tartarus arrived. Case is huge ha. Looks and feels amazing. Haven't had chance to play it properly yet. Needs tuned and setup. Neck feels great. Chunkier than I'm used to, but not uncomfortably so. Finish is awesome, but really hard to capture on a photo, at least with my phone.
> 
> View attachment 85308


Steal or borrow a better camera. We’re going to need moar pictures. What a beast!!!


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Sep 25, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/stories/view...xMzk4OjA6MTYwMTA1Mjc4OTow&has_next_page=false

Does that work? Managed to have a quick play on the tarty. Sounds mean. Sorry for quality.


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 28, 2020)

Haven’t seen those g-flex cabs in a long while, nice.


----------



## hazimwood (Sep 30, 2020)

It's been over 2 months, I know that update pics is coming soon.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Oct 1, 2020)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> https://m.facebook.com/stories/view...xMzk4OjA6MTYwMTA1Mjc4OTow&has_next_page=false
> 
> Does that work? Managed to have a quick play on the tarty. Sounds mean. Sorry for quality.


Link is dead.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Oct 1, 2020)

I got one! I pair it with a v30 loaded cab. I like the two mixed.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 27, 2020)

This is now mine! I just snapped it up in the in-stock section with the black friday sale. I've wanted a Balaguer/Dark Matter instrument since Joe started, but I really wanted an 8 (since that's mainly what I play), and I love that this one comes with a trem option. Expect a huge NGD when this arrives. And HUGE thanks to Joe for designing killer instruments that don't cost a fortune.


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 30, 2020)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Tartarus arrived. Case is huge ha. Looks and feels amazing. Haven't had chance to play it properly yet. Needs tuned and setup. Neck feels great. Chunkier than I'm used to, but not uncomfortably so.




what neck profile did you go with?


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Dec 1, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> what neck profile did you go with?


D shape. 

It's a really nice feeling neck. Now I've played the guitar some more, the difference going back and forth from an Ibanez JBM27 is not as noticeable, it doesn't put me off or anything, just as comfortable, just different.


----------



## hazimwood (Dec 10, 2020)

hazimwood said:


> It's been over 2 months, I know that update pics is coming soon.


Happy Birthday to Mike at Balaguer!!
also here it is at 4.5 months:


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 22, 2020)

i keep forgetting you can get these in 30".....


----------



## hazimwood (Dec 29, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> i keep forgetting you can get these in 30".....
> 
> View attachment 88195


Not a fan of pickup rings tho, unless you're going for that old school look, which I can get behind but even then it's gotta be in chrome to match the other hardware, mismatched hardware is tough to look at. I guess I've been working on publications too long, it reminds me of seeing several fonts in one image. It is a sick fade, what do they call it.


----------



## I play music (Dec 29, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> i keep forgetting you can get these in 30".....
> 
> View attachment 88195


Would be good if the configurator actually showed the selected scale length and not 25,5"


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 29, 2020)

hazimwood said:


> Not a fan of pickup rings tho, unless you're going for that old school look, which I can get behind but even then it's gotta be in chrome to match the other hardware, mismatched hardware is tough to look at. I guess I've been working on publications too long, it reminds me of seeing several fonts in one image. It is a sick fade, what do they call it.



This mock up had EMGs so I went with rings. I'm personally ok with that combo.
This Coastal Fade.
I would probably go with black hardware though too.


----------



## hazimwood (Jan 6, 2021)

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 6, 2021)

I hope if this cut ever gets sunsetted, we get, like a year's notice. Can't lose two.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 11, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> good luck finding a xiphos like this boiz.
> View attachment 80091



QQ, can u say anything about the frets, are they SS? What size? The Balaguer configuration tool does not have it as an option, even adding to cart does not mention anything about fret material or size. Thanks.


*EDIT:* NVM, Balaguer got back to me, it's SS medium-jumbo. So, to anyone who has a Balguer here, how do the frets feel? That's quite a difference in size from the 0.118" extra jumbo frets I have on almost all my guitars.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 11, 2021)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> QQ, can u say anything about the frets, are they SS? What size? The Balaguer configuration tool does not have it as an option, even adding to cart does not mention anything about fret material or size. Thanks.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* NVM, Balaguer got back to me, it's SS medium-jumbo. So, to anyone who has a Balguer here, how do the frets feel? That's quite a difference in size from the 0.118" extra jumbo frets I have on almost all my guitars.


Honestly the jump from med jumbo to jumbo is relatively negligible in feel imo. I jump between the two all the time (most of my guitars have jumbo frets).
It's far more noticeable going from tiny vintage sized frets like I have on my tele to the tartarus.


----------



## hazimwood (Feb 16, 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CLUghROAQCW/?igshid=1hc3alzp39bv1


----------



## hazimwood (Feb 16, 2021)

And it plays so smooth. It feels more like a 6 string than a 7; the neck is that fast nd the whole thing is pretty light. I couldn't be happier


----------



## Wucan (Feb 16, 2021)

Is the bottom photo the actual product? If so it looks fucking amazing!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 16, 2021)

Wucan said:


> Is the bottom photo the actual product? If so it looks fucking amazing!


top one is real


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Mar 4, 2021)

What’s the quality consensus on these? I configured one online that looks pretty slick but I want shark fin inlays!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 4, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> What’s the quality consensus on these? I configured one online that looks pretty slick but I want shark fin inlays!


They're quite good. I'd put mine on par with any comparably priced prestige or EII.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Mar 4, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> What’s the quality consensus on these? I configured one online that looks pretty slick but I want shark fin inlays!


What do you want to know? Very well built for the money. I can't really fault my two Balaguer's at all.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Mar 5, 2021)

is it literally impossible to change that top strap button? Why isn’t it on the rear???


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm sure if you shoot an email, they could do it. I asked Joe if things like slanted single coils in the neck are possible and he said if it's not in the builder just ask.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Mar 5, 2021)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> I'm sure if you shoot an email, they could do it. I asked Joe if things like slanted single coils in the neck are possible and he said it wouldn't be a problem. if it's not in the builder just ask.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Mar 5, 2021)

I heard back. No on the shark fins. I may still order one soonish.....


----------



## hazimwood (Mar 8, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> They're quite good. I'd put mine on par with any comparably priced prestige or EII.



Can Confirm (In Letterkenny Wayne's voice). I did consider an Ormsby Goliath, or an indo Strandberg, but this outweighed those because of the custom choices. The QC is pretty phenomenal. I can go on and on about the neck...it's incredible and the setup is top notch.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 8, 2021)

hazimwood said:


> Can Confirm (In Letterkenny Wayne's voice). I did consider an Ormsby Goliath, or an indo Strandberg, but this outweighed those because of the custom choices. The QC is pretty phenomenal. I can go on and on about the neck...it's incredible and the setup is top notch.


pitter patter


----------



## Wucan (Mar 8, 2021)

hazimwood said:


> Can Confirm (In Letterkenny Wayne's voice). I did consider an Ormsby Goliath, or an indo Strandberg, but this outweighed those because of the custom choices. The QC is pretty phenomenal. I can go on and on about the neck...it's incredible and the setup is top notch.



Is the QC as good as Triple A 'Berta Beef's?


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 9, 2021)

Ferda


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 30, 2021)

Tartarus (compelled to pronounce in Irish accent for some reason), is maybe the one thing I'm gassing for in 2021. Its hangover gas.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Mar 30, 2021)

I think the biggest thing stopping me from buying one is the resale value likely being shitty.


----------



## JimF (Mar 30, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> I think the biggest thing stopping me from buying one is the resale value likely being shitty.



Spec it nice and I'll buy it off you!


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 30, 2021)

I’m a simple man


----------



## hazimwood (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm almost done fixing the one thing i didn't like about my Tartarus...


----------



## hazimwood (Apr 29, 2021)

Ok, done.


----------



## Perge (May 28, 2021)

I did a thing

Edit*

Ordered a ds7, was going to post a screenshot but I saved it in a stupid way.


----------



## Perge (Jun 4, 2021)

Ds7 got dropped off today, holy fuck what a metal machine. Will be posting a ngd in the next few days. Loving it so far, but I only had about an hour with it before heading in to work DX


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 13, 2021)

Broke out my tartarus 7 for some riffage a few days ago.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 13, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Broke out my tartarus 7 for some riffage a few days ago.



Really dig the throatiness of that amp/pickup combination. Very clear and articulate but enough gain to really saturate those chugs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 13, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Really dig the throatiness of that amp/pickup combination. Very clear and articulate but enough gain to really saturate those chugs.


thanks. the throatiness is mostly from the amp/speakers tbh. The Jensen stealth 80s are awesome.


----------



## Perge (Jul 18, 2021)

Haven't had the time to give this thing the NGD it deserves. But it's great. Have it tuned to b flat standard, and it's quickly becoming my main guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 18, 2021)

I got to get off my ass and sell some shit.


----------



## MrWulf (Jul 19, 2021)

Does Balaguer do SS frets on these?


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Jul 19, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Does Balaguer do SS frets on these?


Yes


----------



## MrWulf (Jul 19, 2021)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Yes



Nice. Very tempt but torn between a custom from Balaguer and buying an off the shelf Ibanez Iron Label Xiphos then add SS frets on top.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 19, 2021)

Perge said:


> Haven't had the time to give this thing the NGD it deserves. But it's great. Have it tuned to b flat standard, and it's quickly becoming my main guitar.
> View attachment 95684



This is going to sound weird, but I also drank an Orange Monster and a Cherry Coke Zero today


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jul 19, 2021)

Good lord clean your house.


----------



## Perge (Jul 19, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Good lord clean your house.


I knoooooow


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jul 19, 2021)

Perge said:


> I knoooooow


Sick guitar by the way!


----------



## Perge (Nov 25, 2021)

Like 98% convinced to pull the trigger on this, enough of a discount with the BF options and such. Anyone want to talk me out of it? Any horror stories from the custom line? Because I'm still loving my DS7 and need an excuse not to grab this lol.


----------



## danbox (Nov 25, 2021)

Does anyone have pictures of the back/neck?


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 26, 2021)

hazimwood said:


> Ok, done.
> View attachment 92912
> View attachment 92913
> View attachment 92914
> View attachment 92915



Oh very classy. 



Perge said:


> Haven't had the time to give this thing the NGD it deserves. But it's great. Have it tuned to b flat standard, and it's quickly becoming my main guitar.
> View attachment 95684



Hnnnnnnnng. 



Perge said:


> View attachment 100438
> 
> Like 98% convinced to pull the trigger on this, enough of a discount with the BF options and such. Anyone want to talk me out of it? Any horror stories from the custom line? Because I'm still loving my DS7 and need an excuse not to grab this lol.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 26, 2021)

Man that guitar builder is dangerous..


----------



## Perge (Nov 28, 2021)

Well, I did it. Now the wait.


----------



## josh1 (Nov 29, 2021)

The guitar builder is trouble. I'll see myself out now.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 8, 2022)

had crackle finishes now


----------



## odibrom (Mar 8, 2022)

Anquished said:


> View attachment 100465
> 
> 
> Man that guitar builder is dangerous..



... based on your avatar... I'd say this is your storm trooper guitar...?


----------



## Perge (May 22, 2022)

Came out even better then I thought it would. On the final wait now


----------



## maliciousteve (May 22, 2022)

^Holy shizz!


----------



## trem licking (May 22, 2022)

That's a sick 'tar, love mine


----------



## Tree (May 22, 2022)

Perge said:


> View attachment 108077
> View attachment 108076
> View attachment 108075
> 
> Came out even better then I thought it would. On the final wait now


That’s pretty much the best example of one of these I’ve seen. Congrats! It’s almost a perfect replica of what an Ibby Xiphos should be. Complete with 5-piece neck.


----------



## Naxxpipe (May 23, 2022)

Shiiiiiiet. Saw that on Balaguers page, and it is very nice. Quite similar to the one I have configured in my browser.


----------



## JimF (May 23, 2022)

That's stunning!


----------



## Edika (May 23, 2022)

Awesome, just awesome! Is the pickup one of their in house?


----------



## Perge (May 23, 2022)

Edika said:


> Awesome, just awesome! Is the pickup one of their in house?





Full specs. Went guitarmory because of how impressed I was with my cauterizer on the DS7. 26.5 scale length.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (May 23, 2022)

These guitars do look pretty sick. I think you just have to swallow the fact that if you are the type of guitarist (aka people who post on forums) who like to buy and sell their guitars regularly that this will just be a guitar you'll never recover the costs for since it's such an unknown brand.

Here's what I'd get


----------



## odibrom (May 23, 2022)

soul_lip_mike said:


> These guitars do look pretty sick. I think you just have to swallow the fact that if you are the type of guitarist (aka people who post on forums) who like to buy and sell their guitars regularly that this will just be a guitar you'll never recover the costs for since it's such an unknown brand.
> 
> Here's what I'd get


Remove the binding everywhere, replace the bridge with a hard tail or a floyd rose, thank me later...


----------



## soul_lip_mike (May 24, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 104246


Needs gold hardware!


----------



## Perge (Jun 11, 2022)

Balaguer does what Ibanez won't. Mostly because their business is semi-customs, but hot damn. Can't wait to get this in my hands.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 11, 2022)

That's killer guitar, nice... don't forget, NGD thread with video included when it comes home to you...


----------



## CanserDYI (Jun 11, 2022)

Is that one of Joe's or his Korean builders? Looks amazing.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Jun 12, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Is that one of Joe's or his Korean builders? Looks amazing.


It's the SK shop for sure.


----------



## ParanoiaEngine (Jun 12, 2022)

This is gonnna be my next guitar. A seven from Balaguer in this shape 26.5’ for g standard


----------



## Naxxpipe (Jun 13, 2022)

Anyone have pictures on how the neck heel carve looks on the set-neck and neck-through? I am too smooth-brained to find some.


----------



## JimF (Jun 13, 2022)

So tempted with one of these...
What are the neck comparable to?


----------



## jco5055 (Jun 18, 2022)

is anyone else having issues with their site? I think I got like adware on my computer now from it, as I keep getting a popup saying something like "your account as been flagged" and it says it's from Balaguer


----------



## RadDadTV (Jun 18, 2022)

JimF said:


> So tempted with one of these...
> What are the neck comparable to?


They make a couple different profiles, one being a thing D "wizardy" kind of thing, and a comfy C, more rounded idea going on


----------



## JimF (Jun 19, 2022)

Thin D sounds ideal. I love the semi custom idea that has none of the risk of going full custom


----------



## Edika (Jun 19, 2022)

Do they offer stainless steel frets as a standard option? Because I don't see any mention in the builder. Plus it's great and all but even my most minimalist spec end up over $2000.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 19, 2022)

Edika said:


> Do they offer stainless steel frets as a standard option? Because I don't see any mention in the builder. Plus it's great and all but even my most minimalist spec end up over $2000.


yes


----------



## RadDadTV (Jun 19, 2022)

Edika said:


> Do they offer stainless steel frets as a standard option? Because I don't see any mention in the builder. Plus it's great and all but even my most minimalist spec end up over $2000.


It is indeed a standard option, comes on all of em I believe!


----------



## Perge (Jun 24, 2022)

It arrived today. Loving it so far. May do a NGD down the road just because it deserves it, enjoy the pics from balaguer above and I'm gonna play the shit out of it for now 

Balaguer is the real deal. Ordered black friday weekend, got final build shots almost exactly 6 months later, then shipping from Korea to the US for final inspection and to my door was about another month. Can't wait to spec a 6 out down the line.


----------



## Naxxpipe (Jul 29, 2022)

Balaguer now offer a modern style 3x3 headstock (and 4x3 and 4x4 for 7 and 8 strings), so I made yet another GAS-inducing trip to their builder...


----------



## JimF (Jul 29, 2022)

Oooooooo I love headstocks like that! Could be tempted to get on that builder again!


----------

